# rediffmail does not keep me logged in



## ranjan2001 (Feb 14, 2007)

I face this problem, dont know why it happen only with rediffmail.

I check mail & close the browser, then after 30 mins I may want to check again but have to relogin every time.

Where as yahoo, gmail, hotmail all let u keep ur session alive for 12-24 hrs, so u dont need to login everytime.

How to solve thsi problem, is it only me having thsi issue or u guys also face the same with rediffmail.


----------



## phreak0ut (Feb 14, 2007)

Rediff doesn't have the option of 'Remember me on this computer' like Yahoo and Hotmail, that's the reason you have to log in over and over again when you close the browser. Its also a good security feature. This feature is enabled even on this forum. If you are inactive for a long time and haven't chosen to be remembered, you are logged out.

Hope this helps.


----------



## ranjan2001 (Feb 14, 2007)

Thanks, so it seems there is no way out to solve this.


----------

